# New in Box Vortex Diamondback 20-60x60 Straight Spotting Scope



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Brand new and still in the box is a Diamondback 20-60x60 spotting scope for sale. The box was only opened in order to take the photo. Am asking $345. I currently have 2 of these scopes, am keeping one and selling the other. PM with any questions. Thanks!


----------

